# Pepper United S.R.O.-Rechnung: Das müssen Sie tun



## sascha (12 November 2009)

> Viele Verbraucher erhalten aktuell Rechnungen einer Firma namens Pepper United S.R.O. - wegen angeblich geschlossener Verträge über Telefon-Dienste. Wir zeigen, was dahinter steckt.



Pepper United S.R.O.-Rechnung: Das müssen Sie tun: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

